# Favorite superheros/supervillians



## Luca (Jun 13, 2010)

They can be from anything. Movies, comics, games ect.

My personal favorite superhero is DeadPool.





Just so awesome... and quite funny at times too.

As for my favorite Villain it would have to be Killer Croc.




He's just a brute.


----------



## Don (Jun 13, 2010)

I would say my favorite superhero would be Batman, mostly because he was the only one I really liked when I was younger. Super villains are a bit tougher, though I would probably give it to the Joker just because of how laughably insane he is.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

I like the Justice League gang.
Just the thought of super humans/aliens hanging out togther is great.

And the X-Men.

Lex Luthor is a pretty cool badguy.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 13, 2010)

heroes!: the invisibles
bad dudes: the brotherhood of dada

you know i love animal man


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 13, 2010)

Um, Spiderman?


----------



## Jelly (Jun 13, 2010)

originally, you see...


----------



## Beta_7x (Jun 13, 2010)

Captain Morgan.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jun 13, 2010)

My favorite superhero is Batman (Bruce Wayne not the crappy Dick Grayson Batman). My favorite villain is Dr. Jonathan Crane aka The Scarecrow. I love the Scarecrows ability to use fear as a weapon. :3


----------



## Smelge (Jun 13, 2010)

The Monarch. Best baddie ever.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jun 13, 2010)

Iron Man nnnnnggghh http://dansboys.com/Articles/Goals/What%20I%20Want%20to%20Do/Summer%202008/ironman.jpg

Nightcrawler, unff. http://www.spidermancrawlspace.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/Nightcrawler.jpg


as for baddies?
delicious Ivan Vanko http://wtfoodge.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/ironman2mickeyrourkewhiplash.jpg

& The Joker http://speedblogging.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/2268889172_44de70e636_o.jpg


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jun 13, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> The Monarch. Best baddie ever.



I like Henchmen 21 and 24 better. 

[yt]Daf_7-edy8o[/yt]


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jun 13, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> I like Henchmen 21 and 24 better.
> 
> [yt]Daf_7-edy8o[/yt]


 ahahahaha. They are the best duo ever.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 13, 2010)

Favorite Super Hero:  Dad.  

Okay, not exactly a super hero, but he has powers and does (occasionally) good things with them.  He also beat Contra in something like one life.


----------



## Tao (Jun 13, 2010)

Ash from Army of Darkness.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 13, 2010)

Iron Man or Warmachine.  :3

Doctor Doom for fav. super villian.


----------



## Garrus (Jun 13, 2010)

I always liked Mystique  She had an incredibly large influence on my character design in certain ways.


----------



## Dread Husky (Jun 13, 2010)

Heroes: Batman, Wolverine
Villains: The Joker, Sabretooth (Liev Schreiber ftw <3)


----------



## Aleu (Jun 13, 2010)

Spider Man or Deadpool are both my favorite heroes

Doc Ock is my favorite villain.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 14, 2010)

Have to be Rorshach and favorite villain The Joker.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 14, 2010)

Jelly said:


> bad dudes: the brotherhood of dada



Ahhhhhhhh 



Jelly said:


> originally, you see...


 
Vivisector (Myles Alfred) is a fictional character, an openly gay intellectual mutant


Vivisector is my crush :3
its too bad phat is kinda gross
kinda really gross


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 14, 2010)

Freakazoid and Captain Underpants


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 16, 2010)

Heroes:  Spiderman, Batman, and Sandman (Vertigo's Sandman, not Marvel)
Anti-Hero:  Lobo, Venom, and the Punisher
Villians: Carnage, Darkside, Apocalypse, The Joker, and Bane.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 16, 2010)

Heroes: Iron Man and Batman
Villains: Joker, Killer Croc, and Dr. Weird.


----------



## Stawks (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## The 4th gate (Jun 17, 2010)

My favorite supervillian goes to general RAAM from gears of war. http://gearsofwar.wikia.com/wiki/RAAM Dont have a favorite superhero.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 17, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> I would say my favorite superhero would be Batman, mostly because he was the only one I really liked when I was younger. Super villains are a bit tougher, though I would probably give it to the Joker just because of how laughably insane he is.


Same here. Batman had this appeal that the others did not. As for villains, I think Magneto is probably my favorite right now. He's more complex than the typical Saturday morning villain whose only motivation is that there must be an antagonist.


----------

